# Madone Saddle install



## vboy19 (Mar 24, 2008)

Just purchased the new SLR Gel Flow team edition saddle. Does anyone know how difficfult (if any) it is to install? Should I take it to the dealer or can i do it myself?

Thanks in advance


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

It is easy to install, but with a new saddle you may need to change where it is positioned if its geometry is different. Just be sure to tighten it to spec if there is one (ie, use a torque wrench to avoid breaking anything).


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

The SLR GelFlo runs about 5mm or so lower than the stock Bonty, so you may have to raise your seat mast accordingly. As to changing the saddle: 
-measure from the center point of the spindle on your NDS crank side along the seat tube to the level top of the saddle, write down this measurement.
-Loosen the seat rail binder bolt, it is 6mm. Take the old saddle off.
-Slide the SLR on from the rear of the saddle, over the mast rails
-Adjust for tilt and yaw and retighten...this can be tightened hard with your hand allen tool (The mast will pretty much keep the saddle inline with the frame, but you can adjust yaw...side to side tilt a couple of degrees on these seat masts)
-Now loosen the mast bolts with a 5mm allen wrench. adjust the saddle height to the measurement you took in step one.
-Lightly retighten the mast bolts until the mast doesn't slide. Now get out the torque wrench and torque the bolts to 5-7Nm.

zac

EDIT: I posted earlier on my iphone, just clearing it up.


----------

